# Transformers Fan or not Just watch it.



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I was never a huge Transformers fan, but I thought this was awesome. 

The action scenes were insane with loads of audio that makes owning a home theater so much fun. The acting was very acceptible. When I rented the movie I expected less then talented B rate acting at best. I was wrong. Acting was very good. Especially from Shia Lebouf. Plenty of good humor and exiting battles. I remember the days of my nephew watching the cartoons and playing with the toys. I think if this would have come out back then it could have been to that generation as Star Wars to mine. With the transformers starting out as vehicles the sponsors had a hay day, there were constantly shots of these creatures transforming and "rolling out"....With several shots of them just driving.

If you like car, trucks and action you should definitely give this movie a chance. Or if you are like me and just like movies that were designed to take full advantage of all your speakers and push your bass to a level that makes your chairs rumble then this is a most anyway. Either way you will likely enjoy this movie and all it has to offer. 

The only thing I have not figured out is why Hollywood pay top dollar for voices such as Hugo Weaving as Megatron. With the effects on the actors voice you wouldn't even know if he missed work one day and had a sound alike stand in for him. The only thing I could think of is putting big names up for people to see might help sell tickets. However, saving money and providing more advertisement might work too. They should have just used the original voice actor. I am sure he would have been cheaper. 

All in all this movie was a pleasant surprise. I would give it a 4.5 out of 5

Hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Yup, I agree... I bought it just for the effects that were promised but actually ended up liking the movie. Good story line and quite adequate acting. Special effects were incredible. Very well done and worth wathing and owning.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Sounds like a movie I'll pick up when the HD-DVD price comes down some. Thank you for the review!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I watched it today... excellent film... my kind of movie. The bass was awesome!


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I am glad to see I was not the only adult that thinks this movie is cool.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

I agree. This was a fun, action packed film with credible acting, good story line and terrific sound!


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

My friend had gone ot the theater twice to see it. Naturally I laughed at him and called him a loser. He insisted I buy it when it came out on HD DVD. 

I picked it up and watched it and haven't been impressed with an action movie like that since The Matrix. It was STELLAR. The sound is amazing!! Definitely a demo DVD.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the DVD but I have not watched the movie, yet :sad::sad:

One of the reason is that I have a boy (11) and I'm sure he will want to watch the movie to see Jazz (I have it in my garage) :bigsmile::bigsmile: ... but the MPAA Rating PG-13 - for intense sequences of sci-fi action violence, brief sexual humor, and language ...is stopping me.

I'm an old fashion ... I only allow my kids to see PG or G (I know that you can't control them all the time, but if I have a chance to control what they watch I'll do it) ...

There's some movies that have a PG13 rating, but they are over-rated, they can be PG ... Do you think this movie is one of them??? .... Star Wars have a lot of Sci-Fi action violence, like Transformers???, I'm not sure about the sexual humor and language ... Do you think is okay for my boy to watch this movie???:dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

From what I recall it should be fine


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

No one can really answer that. All I can say is I have a 6 year old girl raised on disney and I would not tell her that she could not watch it. My only request is that she watch it with me and that she turn the bass up.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

David... If I'm remembering correctly, the swear words were what most consider mild and there was no nudity at all... not even partial. I don't remember the brief sexual humor, it must have really been brief. The violence was not blood and guts type violence, but the machines did toss some people around pretty good. I'm going to watch it again probably this weekend and I'll try to pay closer attention.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

You may have noticed that everyone here has stated that they watched or will watch it again. If I were you just watch it when they are gone. Really loud. Then make up your mind. There is always adult hummor even in some Disney films. So far my daughter does not get it. And when she does I have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank You ...:T :wave::wave:


----------



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

I also feel that it was an excellent movie, action was intense it starts early in the film and stays steady throughout. I think this movie would be fine for an eleven year old there is nothing he hasn't seen before. The sexual reference is nothing to worry about IMO.


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> ...I don't remember the brief sexual humor, it must have really been brief...


"The pheromone levels suggest the boy wants to mate with the girl."

And then the mom makes reference to what the boy was doing in his room alone, with the door locked.

I was kind of amazed at the "darkness" of some of the violence (sci-fi)... I could see how that might be scary, but all-in-all, IMO, an 11-year-old would be OK, especially if it were watched with one's parents. That's just my $.02, though.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Finally ... I saw it last Saturday and my rating is ... :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> Finally ... I saw it last Saturday and my rating is ... :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


In case you wonder, here's Why:

1. Only lasted about 2 hours.
2. There was not enough bass ... I still have the glass on my windows.
3. They killed Jazz :hissyfit::hissyfit:

These are all my main reason to give two thumbs down :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

I was never really into the cartoons as a kid. But this movie kicks ***! Loved it at the theaters and loved it again on HD! It sure helps for the kick *** video and audio on HD! Highly recommend it!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Scuba Diver said:


> I remember the days of my nephew watching the cartoons and playing with the toys. I think if this would have come out back then it could have been to that generation as Star Wars to mine.


Star Wars was pretty close to being in the same generation as the Original Transformers. Return of the Jedi came out in 1983, but the toys and spin offs continued for years afterwards. The original Transformers toy lineup came out in 1984 along with the original cartoon series.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i thought the bass was weak ... i had to set my subs more than 10dbshot just to get the same effects as other bass-hot movies like LOTR, FOTP and WOTW


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

Old thread I know, but the reason they didn't use the Original Megatron voice was due to aging. The guy couldn't do the voice any more (least not accurately). Plus, They showed some back to back clips with both of the voices and Hugo's suited the film better IMO.

SheepStar


----------

